# Downriver Tools Turret



## pdentrem (Jun 12, 2011)

That is interesting. In a way it converts a regular lathe to a turret lathe without loosing the tailstock.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2011)

> author=Bill Gruby link=topic=2410.msg16225#msg16225 date=1307895362
> Has anyone built this addition for their lathe? It is for a 6 or 7 inch lathe but easily adaptably to larger lathes. I am thinking of adding it to my Jet 9X20 to ease repetative turning of valves etc.
> 
> http://www.downrivertools.com
> ...



He now has updated drawings for the 12x lathes. I just received them a few weeks ago. I'd purchased the drawings for the 7x but he said the 12x update would be freebie when they were done and they are. Good design, well thought out.

Dutch


----------



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2011)

Had to find the prints.. Mine says MkIIe Sieg C6 10x tailstock turret. There's a note about modifying something on sheet II and the bed clamp for the 12x lathes. 

I may not get to this for a while but I wanted the prints to study on. I like them overall. The only thing I suggested to Bob was to have one of the holes 3MT for existing tooling. There may be a way to do that by adapting one of the holes to a larger "adapter" for 3MT shanks. Also possible to go to a larger turret and 1" straight shanks. Just thinking outloud... :-\

Something I also suggested to Bob was to design the whole thing to fit on the existing 12x tailstock base casting. I'm not real sure how practical that would be but it seemed like a good idea at the time. 

Dutch


----------

